# What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costume?



## Ricky (Oct 13, 2012)

I figured this might be fun.

One time when I went to Megaplex, there was a fursuiter meetup at The Fun Spot where they have go karts and rides and arcade games. I went go karting in my meercat suit and the eyes fogged up so it was hard seeing where I was going. I crashed into the side of another fursuiter and my head popped off :/ I was lucky and caught it and put it back on. Also, the kids there kept pulling my tail >.<

When I was in Tampa, I used to wear my kitsune ears and tails all over the place. One time when I went to the pizza shot down the street there was a group of kids that looked Puerto Rican, I'm guessing early 20's.

One of them said "Yo mang, I like your tails" and I said "oh, thanks!"

"No really... I LIKE your tails"

"Oh...  um, thanks"

"No, man. Like if you were a chick, I'd **** you!"

And I kind of just looked at him with a blank expression, got my buffalo wings and left.

I'm not going to go into the time I was arrested in costume ;3

Anyone else have fun stories to tell?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*

Poppin through the double tree and eating shit into one of the decorative plants at FC.  That and pissing people off at califur flipping cameras off as I walk through peoples shots.  Fuck you I'm not goin around!
Oh also flyin feet first into an elevator at califur cuz some dickbag didn't use a towel after using the pool.  Pools of water+marble+paw sandals=accidental karate kicks


----------



## Ricky (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*

hah...  I got stuck in an elevator my first con (fwa) while I was in suit XD

Almost forgot about that one.

Also, re: pictures, yeah I see how that could get annoying. It happens here all the time because of the tourists.

I usually go around or wait but if I were in a fursuit that's probably not happening.


----------



## Earth Rio (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*

Nothing really funny has happened to me, but I was in fursuit for a sponsored walk that we were doing (and was postponed after we got soaked by rain). It had started off with a couple of fellow furries walking up, and asking me if I was such, to which I replied 'yes'. Soon, I had people complimenting me about my fursuit, and soon a whole crowd of people asking me so many questions that I felt like curling up in a corner out of fear.

And don't get me started on when my ICT teacher thought I was dressed as a horse...


----------



## Saga (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*

*Getting hit by a taxi on west 34th street*


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*

I've actually heard about a few other suiters that where hit by taxis(not hard they're ok).  But goddamn if your in suit don't go in the street!

Another funny thing, while taking this picture at FC
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1956456/
The photographer told me to scorn my friend in he zombie otter suit.  I was baked and had no idea wtf scorn meant, so he had to come up and position my paw to be pointing like that.  I was like wtf just next time tell me to point in shame or someshit I dunno.  It was fun and we all had a good time.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*



Ricky said:


> I figured this might be fun.
> 
> One time when I went to Megaplex, there was a fursuiter meetup at The Fun Spot where they have go karts and rides and arcade games. I went go karting in my meercat suit and the eyes fogged up so it was hard seeing where I was going. I crashed into the side of another fursuiter and my head popped off :/ I was lucky and caught it and put it back on. Also, the kids there kept pulling my tail >.<
> 
> ...


Son , I'm disappoint.

A true furry would have taken the hint and gangbanged them on the spot.


----------



## Euro (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*

Did a two person reenactment of Stalingrad -straightface-


----------



## vasiliypup (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*

tripped over my cat and my head came off


----------



## aspiretolive (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*

that pizza shop one cracked. me. up. hahahhah XDD


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*

got my d*** sucked in the bathroom of a rock venue with my tail on


----------



## Lassie91 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*

So glad to have found this!! My stories probably won't be the funniest but so far their a hit to those I tell. 
It was my third time suiting and I am a teddy bear right now. I'm also 6.5 feet tall in the suit, almost 6 foot outside the suit, so you get an idea what this would look like to pedestrians. But everyone loves me because I look like a cuddly teddy bear. Until I finish Lassie, my current name is Hugs the Bear.
It was Halloween and I thought it would be the perfect night to see if I could get into some big name stores. Like Walmart and Lowe's Home Improvement. If you guys haven't been to Lowe's Home Improvement - you can do a lot of Improv there and really have a lot of fun, or at least I was able to. But in Walmart I almost walked over the shortest short person I had ever met. I don't mean to offend, but if only my handler pushed me outta the way, I wouldn't have to try so hard at what I assumed to look like a teddy bear doing a popular ballet move in the crowded aisles of Walmart at 4:30 on Halloween. 

Our last stop that night was Food Lion and, may I say it was a BIG HIT! All the kids loved me and oddly enough none of them were dressed up like last year but they followed me around the store and would pop back up in odd moments when I wouldn't expect them. After giving hugs to people that seemed sad, my handler pointed to someone and said "That is someone that definitely needs a hug!" It was Eric, a guy probably in his early 30s by now that we have seen behind the register for 6 years and have joked with every time we've seen him. I know what you guys are thinking, why start listening to your handler? But I went up to give him a hug and I when I open my eyes I felt my head being ripped off!
*~~NO WAY!~~*

I started slugging him (first time in I think two years I've actually hit a guy and actually put some strength into it) Then I grabbed it and quickly put it back on, only to have him smile and take it off an inch and spin it so now it is spinning around my head. I got even madder after fixing it again and really slugged him twice or more.... Until I realized to look behind and realize what this would look like to the kids. Friendly neighborhood bear attacks onlooker.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*

I'm suprised that nobody has posted a story about being dryhumped yet!


----------



## Ramses (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*

Dryhumping? Why . . . no . . . that's never happened to me.

Nope. Never. 

Well, maybe once or twice - but that's just the kind of thing that happens at 4 in the morning in Chelsea.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*



Lyxen said:


> got my d*** sucked in the bathroom of a rock venue with my tail on



Whoa. I just noticed this post.

Lol. Okay, moving on...



Lassie91 said:


> I started slugging him (first time in I think two years I've actually hit a guy and actually put some strength into it) Then I grabbed it and quickly put it back on, only to have him smile and take it off an inch and spin it so now it is spinning around my head. I got even madder after fixing it again and really slugged him twice or more.... Until I realized to look behind and realize what this would look like to the kids. Friendly neighborhood bear attacks onlooker.



Wait, you kicked someone's ass while in-suit?

That's awesome XD


----------



## jorinda (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*



Sam 007 NL said:


> I'm suprised that nobody has posted a story about being dryhumped yet!



Maybe it's not posted here, because it didn't happen to us?


----------



## Wereling (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*



Lassie91 said:


> So glad to have found this!! My stories probably won't be the funniest but so far their a hit to those I tell.
> It was my third time suiting and I am a teddy bear right now. I'm also 6.5 feet tall in the suit, almost 6 foot outside the suit, so you get an idea what this would look like to pedestrians. But everyone loves me because I look like a cuddly teddy bear. Until I finish Lassie, my current name is Hugs the Bear.
> It was Halloween and I thought it would be the perfect night to see if I could get into some big name stores. Like Walmart and Lowe's Home Improvement. If you guys haven't been to Lowe's Home Improvement - you can do a lot of Improv there and really have a lot of fun, or at least I was able to. But in Walmart I almost walked over the shortest short person I had ever met. I don't mean to offend, but if only my handler pushed me outta the way, I wouldn't have to try so hard at what I assumed to look like a teddy bear doing a popular ballet move in the crowded aisles of Walmart at 4:30 on Halloween.
> 
> ...


We can all learn something From this
1.don't close ur eyes while hugging
2.go for the groin in an attack
3.keep ur head strapped on at all times
4.stay away from jerks at registers who might try to steal your head
5.NEVER LISTEN TO YOUR HANDLER!!!


----------



## Wereling (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*

I don't have a fursuit but I was wearing a tail and a store bought mask and gloves but this says costumes so I'll post
This is a happy story!
I was at boo at the zoo with my family in Boise a few days before Halloween  and saw 3 count em 3 wolf/canine fursuiters and I started kinda freaking out and saying "mom look fursuiters!" and I ave one a high five xD yeah it sounds like a 10 years old story but it was AWESOME (ps if you are one of those fursuiters please say so!I loved your suits)


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 18, 2013)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*

So I'm reviving this thread because I feel its far too good to allow to go to waste. 

My strangest suitor moment would have to be when I first suited ever. I was a broccoli for a local grocery store. Also the broccoli head was not hollow and hurt my neck so much I had to cock it to the side due to the weight. I must have looked drunk walking in my padless foam skater shoes they gave me to wear. 

 This is how scary the thing looked.  

Anywho, some kid must have gotten quite scared and one of the young girl workers there (who I didn't know) actually poked her spidery finger in my chest threatening me not to go around scaring the kids. 

I was very young at the time and not very sure of myself but if I had the mindset I did today, I would have surely had some choice words for her I assure you. 

Then there was the time I was an Easter bunny and I tripped and my foam head fell off. I rather dislike suiting thanks to these experiences...but I love to watch furry ones. 

As we have quite a few new suitors on the forums now, I hope you'll all share your funniest/oddest suiting moments.


----------



## jorinda (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*



Butterflygoddess said:


> My strangest suitor moment would have to be when I first suited ever. I was a broccoli for a local grocery store. Also the broccoli head was not hollow and hurt my neck so much I had to cock it to the side due to the weight. I must have looked drunk walking in my padless foam skater shoes they gave me to wear.
> 
> This is how scary the thing looked.


Good grief, that's one weird broccoli.


----------



## Atrayu (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*

The local furries had a potluck in a park. I live a couple of blocks from the park so I decided to suit up and walk there. Cars were honking and people waved and took photos as a five foot tall squirrel was walking down the street. Normally I'm kinda shy, but in suit I like to be the center of attention.


----------



## Introvenger (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*

I don't have a fursuit yet,but I cosplay. Anyways,I was at a con and a cute girl started talking to me about my costume. As we were talking my pants fell down to my ankles. I stood there frozen for a moment and the only words I could get out were "Oh deer"


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*

Okay so, I was suiting in Roanoke with a few other suiters and there was a band up on the stage. Naturally this means that our musical feet needed to be worked out, so we headed to the parking lot and began shaking our tails like all good furries do.

After 20 minutes of hard dancing and lots of sweating, the group and myself gathered back together for refreshments and to take a break. One of my friends approached me, and the conversation went something like this:

*Friend:* So I have something to tell you.
*Me:* What's up?
*Friend:* Well, while you were dancing there was an old lady in the back watching you. She must have been about 90. She turned to the guy on her left, pointed at you and said, "You know that one is white because of the way he dances"
*Me:* o_________o


----------



## Xiz (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*



Sparklepaws said:


> Okay so, I was suiting in Roanoke with a few other suiters and there was a band up on the stage. Naturally this means that our musical feet needed to be worked out, so we headed to the parking lot and began shaking our tails like all good furries do.
> 
> After 20 minutes of hard dancing and lots of sweating, the group and myself gathered back together for refreshments and to take a break. One of my friends approached me, and the conversation went something like this:
> 
> ...




Oh my god i'm dying bahahah


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*



Butterflygoddess said:


> This is how scary the thing looked.




Sexy.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: What is the strangest / funniest thing that has happened to you in suit or costum*

On Halloween I was wearing my cat fullsuit, and a little kid's basket got hooked on my tail as he walked by. I didn't pay much attention because I assumed it'd let go. Nope. The wiring held tight and ended up jerking it out of his hand and spilling his candy. I helped pick up and he didn't seem to mad though. XD(his dad didn't seem to upset either) Yeahhh.... I have to be conscious of my tail. XP (it has grabbed stuff before and I guess it's sturdy enough to hold on)

I once stole a guy's sword at an anime convention (after laying on the floor and him jokingly hitting me with it as if to slay me) and then chased him around with it. XD (I was in my Lucario suit so running was hard, but everyone laughing thought it was hilarious)


----------

